# cab cadet 3100 series - wiring problem ?



## cadet31 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello scratching my head here tractor is running pull PTO switch tractor makes sound like wet rag slapping BRICK tractor stalls as if turned off (short)? Sound seems to come from under dash panel maybe from the protective shroud covering drive shaft (only suggesting the general area). I've done a general inspection in these two areas can't see any signs... Idea is to ask for a since of direction here know some what of mechanical repair . Help would be more than a little appreciated .


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello cadet31, welcome!

Try taking the belt off of the PTO clutch pulley to see if the problem remains. If so, it is a clutch problem. If not, it is a deck problem.


----------



## cadet31 (Oct 23, 2014)

HarveyW said:


> Hello cadet31, welcome!
> 
> Try taking the belt off of the PTO clutch pulley to see if the problem remains. If so, it is a clutch problem. If not, it is a deck problem.


Hello, HarveyW, Thank you for your reply ! Will try the PTO clutch the deck has been off serviced and the deck gearbox oil changed out .


----------

